# Estação meteorológica Watson W-8681



## mt007 (21 Jan 2012 às 22:28)

Boas pessoal,
instalei/montei hoje a minha w8681, mas não estou a receber os dados output.
Recebo os input mas output nada.
Estou a pouco metros inclusive a 3 mts da própria estação e esses dados nao os recebo.

Fiz bem a ligação dos cabos bem como baterias instaladas convenientemente por isso não sei qual será o problema.

Será preciso fazer alguma coisa no painel de controlo?
Já mudei a data/hora, a tendência do tempo.

Alguma ideia?
Obrigado desde já.


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Jan 2012 às 23:18)

Faz novamente reset ao emissor e consola


----------



## mt007 (22 Jan 2012 às 23:44)

filipe cunha disse:


> Faz novamente reset ao emissor e consola



Já esta resolvido Filipe.
Eram as pilhas que estavam mal colocadas.
Obrigado.
Abraço


----------



## mt007 (24 Jan 2012 às 23:37)

Boas amigos,
uma dúvida e gostaria da vossa ajuda se for possível.

No site da wunderground, na parte da historia da nossa estaçao, temos também um link que diz:
condições actuais ( link directo ).

E no titulo da estação tem o nome de uma terra, a minha questão é:
 este nome não se pode alterar?

Isto porque a minha estação não esta na localidade que me aparece e não sei como mudar isto.

Obrigado.
Abraço


----------

